# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  كتاب مباحث النفقة

## شيخ هادي



----------


## شيخ هادي

كتاب 
مباحث النفقة
{النفقة بين المد و الجزر}
للمستشار المحامي الشيخ عبد الهادي خمدن
*****
مباحث النفقة
المقدمة الإيضاحية
إن هذا الكتاب ليس كتاب فتاوى كما انه ليس كتاب قانون  و إنما هو أفكار مستوحاة مما يتداول لدى الفقه و القضاء الشرعيان       و غير مقتصر على مذهب بعينه أو فقه محدد بل هو جمع مجموع من الجميع  و الغرض من تدوينها هو طرحها للنقاش و تمخيضها لينتج عنها ما هو اقرب للصحة و لعلها تساعد المعينين بالأمور ذات العلاقة في بلوة أفكارهم و اتخاذ قراراتهم...
كما أننا تركنا عن عمد ذكر الأسانيد و المصادر تلافيا لفتح الجدال و مناقشة المصادر و مدى حجيتها عند كل فريق مما يجعل البعض يعزف عن مضمون الكتاب إلى مناقشة أسانيده 
سيما و إن مقصودنا طرح الأفكار و ليس التدليل على صوابها هذا ..و بالله التوفيق      و عليه الاعتماد ...
تعريف النفقة
هي مبلغ من المال مخصص للإنفاق على المعيشة الضرورية و شبه الضرورية سواء أأنفقه المنفق على ذلك بنفسه أو سلمه للمنفق عليه ليقوم هو بالإنفاق على نفسه أو وكل أحدا ليقوم بذلك و تكون النفقة للزوجة و الأولاد و للأبويين و الجدين على تفصيل و نقاش و لا يسمى انفاق الأنسان على نفسه نفقة بالمصطلح القانوني بل مصاريف معيشة 
وتنقسم – باعتبار المنفق-إلى النفقة  نفقة واجب و نفقة حق و نفقة الوجب تنقسم إلى عدة أقسام و لكل منها أحكام مختلفة  كما أن هناك نفقة لازمة و نفقة غير لازمة و اللازمة قد تكون منحصرة و قد تكون غير منحصرة لوجود بدائل لها قد تكون اقل منها قيمة و لكن تساويها في النتيجة
 و قد تصنف النفقة على أنها جزء من الراتب و قد تكون النفقة خاضعة للقانون المدني و قد تكون خاضعة للقضاء الشرعي و قد تصنف على أنها من قبيل الخدمات التي تقدمها الدولة 
و بالنسبة للعامل قد يكون منشأ الالتزام بها على رب العمل هو عقد العمل و قد يكون القانون الذي يفرض على رب العمل التزامات مالية لصالح العامل
  و قد تكون نفقة راتبة منشأها عقد بيع أو انتفاع أو نحوه و قد تكون مكافاة       أو جائزة
 و قد تكون تعويضا عن الأضرار  -كما في وطيء الصغيرة المفضاة و قد يكون للفعل غير المشروع متى خضع للقانون المدني – نفقة الابن الطبيعي-
 و على هذا فان نشاه الالتزام بالنفقة متعدد و يخضع لأكثر من قانون لكننا سنحاول قصر البحث على النفقات الخاضعة للقضاء الشرعي و بالله نستعين وعليه الاعتماد و التوفيق.


أولاً- نفقة الحق
تعريف نفقة الحق :هي تلك النفقة التي تستحقها الزوجة  بمقتضى عقد الزوجية    أو ضمن عقد آخر لازم بل و ضمن التزام من قبل الزوج بالإرادة المنفردة كما قد يستحقها غير الزوجة  بمقتضى عقد أو التزام , ويشمل الالتزام التعهد و التكفل    و النذر و العهد .
في غير حالة الاستحقاق للزوجية فان مفهوم النفقة يتسع أو يضيق على حسب    ما تفصح عنه إرادة المتعاقدين أو الملتزم أو المتعهد فان اجمل و لم يفصح فانه تحمل على النفقة بالحدود الشرعية 
في حال تفويت النفقة غير الزوجية و غير نفقة القرابة المتعلقة بالأصول           و الفروع فان الإلزام بقضائها مرهون بما أفصحت عنه إرادة المتعاقدين          أو الملتزم أو المتعهد و ا ناجرينا الأصول الفقهية فان الأصل هو عدم القضاء لكن هناك قرينة مقامية    تخص حال التعاقد على الإنفاق تلزم بقضاء النفقة
ثانيا – نفقة الواجب
تعريف نفقة الواجب هي تلك النفقة التي تستحق لغير الزوجة بموجب القانون و قد تستحقها الزوجة بالإضافة إلى استحقاقها نفقة الحق و ذلك فيما لو أوجب القانون ذلك لاعتبارات خاصة و لموارد خاصة
و عندما نقول القانون فإننا نقصد هنا القانون الشرعي أو في حالة تدخل المشرع الوضعي بإيجابه ذلك. و هل أن إيجاب المشرع الوضع ملزم شرعا للمنفق ؟ والجواب يتبع المبنى الفقهي الذي يعتنقه المنفق 
 و على ذلك فان نفقة الواجب مستحقة أصلا للأبناء و إن سفلوا و للآباء وان  علوا ذكوراً و وإناثا متى ما تحققت الشروط المتعلقة بالمنفق عليه و هي الحاجة         و العجز  و العلقة النسبية (سبب إيجادهم أو هم سبب إيجاده ) يضاف إلى ذلك شرط يتعلق بالمنفق و هو الاستطاعة أي القدرة على الإنفاق بالفعل أو بالقوة       و القدرة بالفعل تعني أنها يمتلك مالا بوسعه إنفاقه عليهم  أما القدر بالقوة فهي تعني انه لا يمتلك المال و لكن لديه القدرة على العمل لتحصيل المال المطلوب للإنفاق عليهم 
و لكن هل يلزم بالعمل الشاق المضني أو العمل لوقت طويل بحيث يزيد كثير عن ساعات العمل المتعارفة كان يلزمه العمل 15 ساعة يوميا اذا ما أراد تحصيل المال المطلوب ؟
الجواب هولا, بل يكلف بالعمل بالنحو المتعارف المناسب لوضعه العلمي           و الاجتماعي و الصحي و البدني و له اختيار العمل اللائق بشأنه فان لم يحصل عليه  أو حصل عليه و لكن لا يدر دخلا بالقدر المطلوب للإنفاق فإنه يعتبر عاجزا و غير مستطيع .
و يبدوا من بعض المنقولات أن وجوب نفقة الواجب غير مقتصرة على الذكور  بل تشمل الإناث أيضا فيجب على المرأة الإنفاق على أبويها العاجزين متى كانت مستطيعة .
الفروق بين الحق و الواجب في النفقة
•	عدم إمكانية التنازل عن نفقة الواجب و إمكانيته عن نفقة الحق.
•	في نفقة الواجب لا يجوز المطالبة بالحق و إنما المطالبة بتنفيذ الواجب
•	الأصل أن الواجب لا يقضى إلا بدليل و يفوت بفوات وقته و بسد الحاجة   و بفوات غرضه باي وسيلة كانت.

----------


## شيخ هادي

•	مصدر الواجب هو القانون و مصدر الحق هو العقد أو الالتزام بالإرادة المنفردة
•	الواجب لا دخل لسلطان الإرادة فيه بالإسقاط أو التعديل أو المعاوضة أو الإضافة بخلاف العقد.
•	نفقة الحق تملك و يمكن التصرف فيه و نفقة الواجب لا تُملك و لا يمكن التصرف فيها إلا بالإنفاق في الموارد المعينة بذات القانون ,و نحن نميل إلى أن القوانين المنظمة لها هي قواعد آمرة و حاكمة بالمصطلح الأصولي على غيرها فلا يجوز تطبيق قانون آخر يحد من نطاقها أو يعدل في عناصرها.
•	لا يمكن المعاوضة على الواجب و يمكن ذلك في الحق
•	يتحقق وجوب نفقة الواجب بتحقق شروطها وهي العجز والاحتياج و سبب الإيجاد بالنسبة للمنفق عليه و تحقق شرط الاستطاعة بالنسبة للمنفق
•	يتحقق وجوب نفقة الحق بتحقق شروطها وهو العقد و الاحتباس و التمكين        أو العقد اللازم غير عقد الزواج أو الالتزام الحاصل بالإرادة المنفردة كالتعهد       و التكفل و النذر و العهد و اليمين و تختص نفقة الحق الناشئة عن عقد الزوجية بانه لا يؤثر تخلف شرط الاستطاعة في استحقاقها أما النفقة الواجبة بناء على عقد لازم فان لها أحكام خاصة تتضح و تنجلي باتضاح العقد فلو كان العقد هو نفقة راتبة لمدة معينة أو مدى الحياة في مقابل تنازل عن عقار فان عجزه عن الإنفاق لفترة معينة لا يبرئ ذمته من قضاءها أن كان التزاما بالإرادة المنفرة فنحن نميل إلى سقوطها مع العجز الكلي و سقوطها جزئيا في حالة العجز الجزئي و بنسبة العجز و لو اشترط ضمن التزامه بالإرادة المنفردة أو ضمن العقد الازم-عدا عقد الزواج- بسقوط النفقة عن العجز الكلي أو عند تدني دخله إلى مستوى معين فله ما اشترط.
•	نفقة الواجب تمثل حالة استثنائية و عليه فانه يجزي ادني المراتب و لا يجوز التوسع فيه.
•	في الحق يملك الآخذ النفقة في يومها متى كانت بقدره و سواء أكانت نقدا أو عينا  - في حالة الواجب فان النفقة تبقى إباحة حتى يتم استهلاكها و يباح للآخذ الاستعمال بقدر الحاجة و عليه رد الزائد و التصرف فيها بغير ذلك يحتاج إلى إذن المنفق أي صاحب المال. 
•	الحق لا يسقط بعدم المطالبة به و الواجب يسقط بفوات المحل أو الزمن           أو الحاجة( المحل المقيد بالوصف و الزمن ) كما يسقط الواجب بالفوات الكلي كذلك فان الفوات الجزئي يسقط بنسبته.
•	 في الحق لا يمكن تحريك الدعوى إلا ممن يملك الحق و متى أراد و يتقيد القاضي - لدى الفصل فيها- بالطلبات- أما في نفقة في الواجب فإنه - برأينا -يجوز تحريك الدعوى من أي كان متى تقاعس أصحاب الشأن من الأقرباء       أو الأولياء كما انه برأينا لا يتقيد القاضي- بالطلبات بل له أن يقضي بأكثر      مما ورد في الطلبات لأنه يأمر بإنفاذ القانون .و الذي هو يرعى مصلحة عامة     و مهمة و هو من النظام العام 
•	 في الحق يجب تمييز نصيب كل طرف كما لو كان له زوجتان أو النص على التنصيف بينهما لجواز اختلاف الاستحقاق فان لم يفعل تحمل النفقة على التساوي و تنصف بينهما أما في الواجب فلا يجب إلا  تغطية الحاجة الواجبة أو المقدار الممكن  منها كما لو كان عاجزا عن التغطية  كلها.
•	 في الحق يتم الالتزام بما جاء في العقد منشأ الحق أما في الواجب فان الالتزام    و مقداره يتغير بتغير الأوضاع و الأحوال و الأصل في الواجب عدم القضاء     و الأصل في الحق بقاء انشغال الذمة ,و قد قلنا (أن  الأصل في الحق كذا )و ذلك لجواز أن يتفق الأطراف على الإسقاط في بعض الظروف و منها الفرض الماثل.
•	 نشاه الالتزام-في نفقة الحق هو العقد أو الالتزام بإرادته المنفردة أو النذر و شبهه بينما في نفقة الواجب هو القانون. 
•	نفقة الواجب لا ُتدفع لأداء الديون حتى التي كانت لأجل المعيشة                    و لا للالتزامات الأخرى- و ينحصر فقط في مصارف الملبس و المأكل           و المسكن الحالة و المستقبلية التي هي بحكم الحالة و قد تتوسع للعلاج الضروري أو تقديم الرعاية الصحية و مصاريف الدراسة مما يعد الآن عرفا انه نفقات ضرورية- بينما في الواجب يجب البذل و إن لم يطلب ذلك المستحق ونفقة الحق لا يجب المبادرة إلى دفعها إلا مع الطلب. 
•	الحق يقابله التزام متقابل و الواجب ليس كذلك بل أن وجوبه هو وجوب محضٌ خالص بموجب القانون .
•	نفقة الحق تستقر في الذمة بنحو عام ونفقة الواجب لا تستقر في الذمة بنحو عام
•	نفقة الواجب تكون بأدنى المراتب وتكون في بيت المنفق بحسب الأصل          و لا يتنقل إلى ما عداه إلا استثناء و لأعذار مقبولة .
•	اذا عجز عن بعض نفقة الواجب يلزم بما يقدر عليه و يبرأ من الباقي أما اذا عجز عن بعض نفقة الحق فان الباقي يبقى في ذمته على تفاصيل وردت الإشارة إليها في هذا المبحث.
موارد التماثل في النفقتين
•	في كلا الأمرين يلاحظ شان المنفق عليه مع مراعاة حال المنفق غير انه في الحق يكون المنفق عاجزا عن الإنفاق لو عجز عن توفير النفقة بالمقدار المناسب مما قد يستوجب التفريق أو الاستقرار في الذمة في الحق يكون الاختيار للمستحق
•	 في كلا الحالتين يتخير المنفق بين دفع العين أو القيمة غير انه اذا دفع القيمة قد يضاف إليها أجرة العمل على بعض الفروض و له الحق في تحديد المكان      مالم يكن حرجيا- 
•		في كلا الأمرين ( نفقة الحق- نفقة الواجب ) يجب مراعاة الشأنية- وهي مراعاة ما يليق بشان المنفق عليه طبقا لظروفه و بيئته و مكانته و سنه            و مؤهلاته.
•	كل نفقة لا تستهلك بالاستعمال كالمسكن و الفرش و اللباس و الأدوات فانه       لا يجب على المنفق تمليكها للمنفق عليه بل يجوز له إعطاءها له على سبيل الانتفاع و يخرج عن ذلك موارد وجوب الإنفاق بمقتضي عقد لازم غير عقد الزواج فان لذلك نطاقه الخاص و يتبع بشأنه دلالات العقد و ما انصرفت إليه إرادة المتعاقدين.
•	اذا كان المنفق عليه في بيت المنفق و لم تظهر عليه علامات الافتقار فان عبء الإثبات عليه إن ادعى عدم الإنفاق عليه و أن كان في غير بيت المنفق فان عبء الإثبات على المنفق أي من تجب النفقة عليه و ذلك إعمالاً لفكرة ترجيح الظاهر على الأصل متى تعارضا.
ملحوظات حول النفقة
•	صون الزوجة عرضها و عفافها ليس مقابلا للنفقة بل التزام قانوني.
•	طاعة الأولاد لآبائهم ليس مقابلا للنفقة بل واجب أخلاقي.
•	الأقارب لها مفهوم موسع بحيث تشمل كل من يعتبر من العائلة لكن تستعمل في القضاء بمعني النفقة على الأصول و الفروع.
•	للاب أن يكلف المنفق عليهم من الأقارب ببعض الأعمال التي لا تتنافي مع شأنهم و وضعهم كمقابل للنفقة وحينئذ فلو زاد مقدار عملهم عن مقدار ما انفقه عليهم وجب عليه دفع الفارق لان المال صار مقابل العمل  و يتحولون بذلك من منفق عليهم الى مستأجرين و يرتفع شرطي العجز و الاحتياج ولهم الامتناع عن العمل الزائد على مقدار ما يستلمون منه من نفقة و لكن يلاحظ  لو امتنعوا لم تسقط النفقة وان جاز التضييق فيها. و ليس له أن يكلف أبويه لما في ذلك من التعالي    و الانتقاص و المنافاة.
•	ان وجوب النفقة متعلق بالأصول و الفروع دون الحواشي- استثناء قد تجب النفقة على غير الفروع و الأصول من الأقارب  متى اعتبر الترك قطيعة رحم غير أن هذا الوجوب هو وجوب شرعي محض و أخلاقي بحيث لا يترتب على ذلك إمكانية المطالبة بالإنفاق قضاء.
•	وجوب  النفقة  على الأقارب متى وجبت شرعا فهو واجب كفائي بمعنى انه اذا قام به البعض سقط عن البقية  و تضامني بمعنى انه لا تجزئ دفع بعض النفقة مالم يتكفل غيره بالبقية - و مع ذلك فليس لمن دفع النفقة كاملة حق الرجوع على بقية الأقارب لأنه لم تتحقق مصاديق الإثراء على حساب الغير. 
•	يتقيد مقدار النفقة الواجبة للأقارب  بحدي الحاجة و القدرة
•	في حالة الإنفاق على الأقارب غير العمودين  يشترط تحقق مصداق قطيعة الرحم بينما في الأقارب العموديين فان الوجوب مفترض ابتداء بمجرد تحقق الاحتياج   و العجز ومن جانبهم و الاستطاعة من جانبه
•	الوجوب في حالة الأقارب غير العموديين شرعي و أخلاقي محض لا يمكن المطالبة بها أمام القضاء و على العموديين قانوني ملزم .
•	إجراءات دعاوى النفقة تكون مستعجلة في حين (كما لو لم يكن هناك أي مصدر للإعاشة )و بصورة الاستعجال في حين آخر( كما في حالة طلب تقرير نفقة مستمرة)و لكن لدى المدعي مصدر إعاشة و قد تكون موضوعية مجردة كما في حالة المطالبة بنفقات زوجية فائتة.
•	يجوز أن تكون الدعوى مستعجلة لنفقة العموديين حتى و إن كان هناك من ينفق عليهم لان فائتها لا يستدرك و تفوت بفوات وقتها و لا يجوز ذلك في نفقة الزوجة لان نفقة الأقارب لا تقضى و نفقة الزوجة تستقر في الذمة
•	تجب نفقة الابن الطبيعي –ابن الزنا- على والده وذلك لتحقق الشروط و هي العجز و الاحتياج و سبب الإيجاد
•	هناك من يقول بوجوب انفاق الأم على أولادها عند فقدان الأب أو الجد وهو قول وجيه جدا بالنسبة للموسرة لانطباق الشروط عليها كما تنطبق على الأب و هي العجز و الاحتياج و سبب الإيجاد و الاقتدار من جانبها  غير أن وظيفتها في الحياة بحسب الأصل هي التبعل والإنجاب و التربية و ما زاد على ذلك فهو فضل, فليس من تكاليفها الأصلية السعي للتكسب إلا مع الحاجة .

----------


## شيخ هادي

•	لا يجب التسوية في الإنفاق-عدا الزوجات و على تفصيل ورد في هذا المبحث- بل يراعي حاجة كل منفق عليه و لكن يجب مراعاة أن لا يخل ذلك بالحد الأدنى للمنفق عليهم الآخرين.
•	الأصل في النفقة أن تكون عيناً و لو طلب المنفق عليه استبدالها بمال لم يجب على المنفق إجابته.
•	يجب البسط في الإنفاق بمعنى أن إنفاقه يجب أن يستوعب جميع من تجب عليه نفقته غير انه لا يجب التسوية كما سبق البيان .ويصح أن يتفق الأخوة أن يتكفل كل منهم بشخص معين ممن تجب عليهم نفقته بغض النظر عن مقدار حاجته      و زيادتها أو نقصانها عن نفقات الآخرين و هذا الحكم جائز لكل مورد يفترض فيه تعدد المنفقين و تعدد المنفق عليهم و كذلك في حالة اتحاد المنفق عليه و تعدد المنفقين فيصح أن يناوبوا الإنفاق أو يكتفل بعضهم بأكثر من ما يتكفل به غيره    أو يتكفل بالنفقة كلها .
•	عند التزاحم فان نفقة النفس مقدمة على نفقة الزوجة و نفقة الزوجة مقدمة على نفقة الأقارب  و لعل السبب أن الإنفاق  على النفس هو ما يتوافر به القدرة لتحصيل باقي النفقات و إن نفقة الزوجة مقدمة على نفقة الأقارب لأنها تجب بغض النظر عن استطاعة المنفق أما نفقة الأقارب فلا تجب إلا مع القدرة عليها.
•	المشهور هو أن وجوب النفقة طولي بمعنى انه يجب على الأب فان عجز أو فقد ينتقل الوجوب إلى الجد من طرف الأب  ولكن عند المخاصمة و وجود اكثر من منفق كالأب و الجد  أو اكثر من ولد قادر على الإنفاق على الأبوين يكون الأمر بيد القاضي –في حال رفع الأمر إليه- من حيث تخصيص وجوب الإنفاق على احدهما أو التنصيف أو الزام كل منهما بحصة من النفقة و يراعي في ذلك الظروف و الأحوال غير انه يمكن القول  أن الوجوب ليس طوليا بل عرضيا بمعنى أن الوجوب يتوجه إليهما معا و بنفس المقدار و على قدم المساواة.
•	لا تسقط نفقة الزوجة بزناها-على الأرجح- ولا بتفويت الاستمتاع بها رغما عنها وهل تسقط بتفويت بعض الإستمتاعات  فيه نظر و الأرجح عدم السقوط ,غير انه متى أمكنته من الوطيء و الايلاج فان النفقة ثابتة بأكملها يقينا.
•	اذا قام المنفق عليهم باستئجار من يقوم بعمل صيانه و كان بمقدورهم فعله فلا رجوع لهم على المنفق وإن كان المنفق  طلب منهم مساعدته بما يقدرون عليه فأبوا  فلا يحق لهم مطالبته بإنجاز العمل
•	ربما امكن القول أن المحكوم عليه بالإنفاق هو ملزم بمقدار النفقة   و مواعيدها    و آلية تسليمها بحيث لا تبرا ذمته إلا بالوفاء بها طبقا للأوضاع التي حددها المنطوق الحكم فلو الزمه الحكم الدفع في ملف التنفيذ و دفع المبلغ خارجه لم يزل مشغول الذمة.
•	اذا تم تخيير القريب فاختار أن يعيش و ينضم لغير أبيه و كان المنضم اليه معسرا  غير قادر على الإنفاق فان ذلك يعتبر قدحا في رشد من تم تخييره و بذلك يعتبر التخيير كأن لم يكن و يلزم بالعيش في كنف أبيه و لا يلزم أبوه بالإنفاق عليه في بيت غيره إلا اذا كان العيش مع الأب غير ممكن لمشقة وحرج غير محتمل.
•	العجز الحقيقي و العجز الحكمي :
•	العجز الحقيقي يعني أن بنية الجسم أو مستوى الدراسة لا يمكن الشخص من العمل لكسب عيشه و سد احتياجاته بينما العجز الحكمي يتحقق بكونه منتظما في الدراسة أو أن القانون لا يسمح له بالعمل بسبب صغر السن أو غيره من الأسباب ففي زماننا هذا أصبحت الدراسة الجامعية من الضرورات و لها انعكاس مباشر على حياة الإنسان و من ثم فمتى تلبس الولد بالدراسة الجامعة و كان سيره فيها سيرا حسنا يدعوا للتفائل و ليس للإحباط فإنه يكون بحكم العاجز عن العمل      و يلزم والده بالإنفاق عليه- في حدود المستطاع- .و لو امكنه العمل دون الإخلال بدراسته و دون مشقة معتد بها لم يعتبرا عاجزا.
•	نفقة زوجة الابن على الابن نفسه مالم يكن أبوه هو من زوجه مع علمه بفقره     أو التزم بنفقتها عند العقد أو ضمن عقد لازم آخر أما و أولاد الابن فنفقتهم على أبيهم و جدهم لأبيهم حتى و لو كان الابن قد تزوج دون موافقة أبيه و نفقة زوجة الأب على الأب و لا يلزم بها الأب  و أما أولاد الأب-أي الأخوة للاب فهم من الحواشي و غني عن البيان بان نفقتهم غير واجبة قانون و تجب شرعا - أي إلتزاما طبيعيا و ليس مدنيا- متى تحقق عنوان قطيعة الرحم .
•	ضابط وجوب النفقة  
•	سبق البيان أن النفقة تجب متى تحقق العجز و الاحتياج و السبب في الإيجاد من جهة المنفق عليه و تحقق المقدرة على الإنفاق من طرف المنفق 
•	العجز: أن يكون الشخص عاجزا حقيقة أو حكما عن التكسب و يلحق بذلك      ما لو كان يبحث عن عمل فلم يوفق
•	الاحتياج عدم وجود مال لديه ليصرفه على معيشته و احتياجاته المهمة اللصيقة به التي هي بحكم الضرورية
•	سبب الإيجاد أن يكون المنفق سبب إيجاد المنفق عليه او يكون المنفق عليه سبب إيجاد المنفق و هذا السبب يتعدى أي انه يتحقق بالنسبة للجد و الأحفاد فالجد هو سبب إيجاد الأب الذي هو سبب إيجاد الأحفاد و العكس صحيح فالأحفاد سبب إيجادهم الأب الذي سبب إيجاده هو الجد 
•	و الحق أن الشرطين السابقين بمفردهما يلقي بعبء النفقة على المجتمع لكن الشرط الثالث هو الذي يحصرها في الأب و الجد أو الابن و الأحفاد
•	أما ضابط الوجوب للزوجة فهو كما سبق العقد و التمكين و الاحتباس
•	العقد و يعني به وجود عقد نكاح صحيح طبقا للأوضاع المقررة في ديانة الزوجين او الزوج على الأقل 
•	التمكين و هو أن تكون الزوجة قد وضعت نفسها تحت تصرف الزوج بحيث انه متى أراد امكنه وطأها و يفترض و الحال هذا عدم التشويش عليه و عرقلة استيفائه لحقوقه الزوجية
•	الاحتباس و هذا من قبيل الشرط المفسر أو الشارح فلا نراه شرطا مستقلا بذاته  حيث أن المقصود منه أنها وضعت نفسها في عصمته و جسدها تحت تصرفه للاستماع و حصر وقصر هذا الحق و التمكين على الزوج دون غيره فهي تكون حبست نفسها و – أوقفته على راحة الزوج و متعته- أما اذا أريد به أن ذلك من شأنه أن يحبسها عن التكسب فانه يعد شرطا مستقلا لكنه  غير مسلم به لان الزوجة حتى و إن تكسبت و استغنت فان نفقتها لازمة ثابتة.
•	حدود الإنفاق
•	ورد في الحديث انه تجب النفقة بين المكروهين و هما الإسراف و التقتير لكنه يبدو لنا ان الوجوب هنا بمعنى الثبوت واو بمعنى الجواز لان الآية الكريمة :    (و لا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك و لا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما مدحورا)على ما يبدوا إرشادية و ليست مولوية كما إننا بصدد الحديث عن نفقة الغير و ليس نفقة النفس و ان كان مفاد الآية الكريمة بنحو عام يشير الى مطلوبة الاعتدال في الإنفاق أيا كان مصرف النفقة على النفس او على الغير
•	تجاوز حدود الإنفاق 
•	يجب أن لا تزيد النفقة عن الحكمة من تشريعها و إلا عد المنفق مخالفا للتعاليم الشرعية ,فلا يصح مطلقا أن تكون سببا للكسل و ترك العمل و التهاون في الدراسة و فساد الأخلاق  و لو حصل جاز للقاضي الزامه بالاعتدال بل و التنفيذ عليه جبرا و لو بالحجر على أمواله منعا لصرفه لها فيما يضر المنفق عليهم     و يفسد تربيتهم
•	موارد صرف النفقة
•	هي الأشياء التي تبذل النفقة بإزائها وهي اكل و الشرب و البس و السكن         و الدراسة المهمة وأما العلاج فهو محل نقاش  أما الفاكهة و السفرات و الكماليات فليست موردا للنفقة
•	هل تجب نفقة الصغير الغني لا تجب بل ينفق عليه من ماله
•	كيف تصرف النفقة
•	تصرف النفقة مع مراعاة الأولوية في مواردها و يراعى أن تنصب فائدة الإنفاق على المنفق عليه بنحو مباشر و أن تكون الفائدة هي ما فرضت النفقة لأجله فمعني الواقع حقا أن يكون مقدار النفقة يعجز عن تلبية الاحتياجات فحينها -      و على سبيل المثال- فإن الإنفاق على العلاج أولى من الإنفاق على الدراسة لان في العلاج  حفظ للصحة و للحياة بينما الدراسة هي زيادة كمال فحفظ الحياة          و الصحة أولى منها و حفظ النفس واجب شرعا  يبدوا أن حفظ الصحة كذلك أما الدراسة فهي مستحب مؤكد و لم نعثر على قائل بوجوبها و أما المقصود بالانتفاع المباشر للمنفق عليه فهو كان يشترى له طعاما أو لباسا أو يستأجر له سكنا و أما توفير ذلك لغيره لأنه يانس به أو يساعده في شئون فليس انتفاعا مباشرا و لكننا نميل إلى انه من الانتفاع المباشر إطعام الأم لتدر الحليب للمنفق عليه و يراعى كذلك أن ما تبذل النفقة بإزائه غير مبالغ فيه و أن يكون مناسبا للمنفق عليه        و يراعي أيضا الثمن  و لقد سئلت عن يتيمة رضيعة يتيمة لأحد الأثرياء و كانت حجة المطالبين لها بالنفقة الكبيرة أن ذلك مما يليق بشأنها لأنها أباها كان يعيش فيما يشبه القصر فأجبتهم بأن  الشأنية التي كانت موجودة للاب لا تنتقل بالضرورة للأولاد و أن هذه الرضيعة لم تعتد العيش مرفهة ليقال انه قد حدث إخلال بمستوى الحياة التي كانت فيها
•	ان النفقة لا تتصاعد طرديا
•	 مع ازدياد دخل المنفق بصورة مطلقة – بل يكفي أن يكون لهم من النفقة ما يكفل حياته حياة كريمة.
•	مصروف اليد: 
•	اصبح مصروف اليد الآن –في البحرين بنحو أكيد- هو في حكم النفقة الضرورية غير انه يشترط لوجوبه أن يتبقى لدى المنفق بعد الوفاء بجميع التزاماته فائض يسع لإعطاء مصروف اليد دون عناء و مشقة
•	نفقة ذات الحشمة أو الشريفة أو علية القدر:
•	تتمتع ذات الحشمة بميزة تخصها و هي أن وجوب أن ينفق عليها بحيث أن يكون مستوى معيشتها مماثل لمعيشتها قبل الزواج  و ذات الحشمة (أو الشريفة أو علية القدر) هي تلك المرأة التي تعيش مرفهة و لها خدم يخدمونها ويقومون بشئونها  غير أن هذه القاعدة تتعرض للتزلزل متى ما كانت ذات الحشمة  بل و من هي اقل منها شانا قد تزوجت بمحدود الدخل و هي عالمة بذلك حيث أن قبولها الزوج به –على علاته- يعتبر تنازلا ضمنيا منها عن الامتيازات التي تقررت لها شرعا  و لو كان له زوجتان احدها من ذوات الحشمة لم يعتبر الإنفاق عليها بما يناسب حالها إخلالا بالعدل و المساوة بين الزوجات كما لا يعد إخلالا بالعدل و المساوة لو صرف على احدى زوجاته اكثر من غيرها مراعاة لاحتياجاتها الصحية أو الدراسية مثلا. و جدير بالذكر انه عند المنازعة فان عبء إثبات أن الزوجة هي من ذوات الحشمة يكون على عاتق المدعي لأنه خلاف الأصل و لأنه استثناء فيجب إثباته.
•	
•	حق المنفق في الرقابة و التوجيه
هل يحق للمنفق طلب كشف حساب نعم؟ و لكن بنحو غير تعسفي فلا يطالب كل يوم أو كل أسبوع  و أن يكون غرضه جديا و ليس لأجل التنكيل بمن يتولى صرف النفقة و أن يكون مقدار النفقة مما يستحق ان يطالب بكشف حسابه
•	هل يحق للمنفق توجيه الإنفاق و تحديد موارده نعم على أن يكون ذلك بما هو انفع و اصلح للمنفق عليه
•	هل النفقة تمليك أو انتفاع ؟نفقة الأقارب هي نفقة انتفاع وأما نفقة الزوجة فهي نفقة تمليك و لكن مشروط بحلول أو أن استحقاقها.
•	هل للمنفق أن يلزم والديه بالعمل مقابل النفقة كما يفعل مع أبناءه لا يجوز له ذلك بل الجواز مقصور بالأبناء و إن نزلوا
•	 يجب انفاق عين المال (النفقة ) و لا يجوز استبداله إلا بإذن المنفق
•	لا يجوز إقراض النفقة للغير و لا تبديل المال و لا استثماره و لا الاستفادة منه باي وجه كان
•	يجب صرف النفقة لخصوص احتياجات الصغير و من ثم فالإشكال موجود لو خلط مع طعام الغير  
•	نفقة الأقارب لا يجوز دفعها كأتعاب محاماة و لا يجوز مشاركة الأم  فيها

----------


## شيخ هادي

•	 لو بقي من النفقة شيء يجب إعادته للمنفق اذا كانت للأقارب و لا يجب إعادته إن كان للزوجة من نفقتها الوجبة و ليس غيرها من النفقات المستحبة أو الملتزم بها إذ أن المستحبة لا لزوم فيها و الملتزم بها إنما يلزمه منها    ما هي بحاجة إليه فقط.
•	للمنفق و للولي و للمنفق عليهم-إن كانوا راشدين- طلب تغيير المستلم حتى و لو كان صالحا أما الولي فلا يحق له ذلك إلا في حالة عدم صلاح المستلم  و المقصود بالصلاح ليس هو التقوى و الورع و العدالة و إنما الصلاحية كأن يكون غير رشيد في الإنفاق أو غير أمين على النفقة .
•	عند الحكم بالنفقة يراعي اذا كان موجبها ثابتا و لكن ينازع المنفق فيه منازعة غير ثابته الجدية لا يلتفت إليه و لكن يحق له فيما بعد لو ثبت صدق زعمه أن يسترجعها و طلب التعويض إن كان له مقتضي بل و يحق له استرجاع ما الزم به من رسوم ومصاريف على دعوى ثبت فيما بعد عدم أحقيتها
الحجز على النفقة
•	لا يجوز الحجز على نفقة الواجب لأنها إنما شرعت لسد حاجة ملحة        و ضرورية و يجوز الحجز على نفقة الحق متى ثبت استغناء المنفق عليه عنها متى كانت زوجة و في غير الزوجة نقاش آخر
•	و على كل حال فانه طبقا للتنظيم القضائي البحريني لا تعرض قضايا الديون المدنية على القضاء الشرعي و لكن لو عرضت و لو في صورة دفع فان للقاضي أن يأمر بالمقاصة القضائية بين الدينين بمعنى لو طالبت الزوجة بنفقاتها الفائتة فدفع الزوج بانها مدينة له بمبلغ نظير عمل أو سلعة أو قرض فان القاضي يأمر بالمقاصة بين الدينين لينقضي الأقل منهما.      و لا يبعد ذلك أيضا لو طلب إسقاط -قيمة ما أتلفته من أملاكه- من نفقتها.
 المناقشة في فتوى السيستاني
يرى سماحة السيد علي السيستاني دام ظله-و كذلك غيره-( انه لا يجب قضاء نفقة الأقارب إلا اذا أمر الحاكم بالاستدانة).. و هذا الرأي لسماحته مجمل لم يتضح منه شموله لحالة صدور حكم قضائي ملزم بالنفقة  و من شان العمل بهذا الرأي بصوة موسعة و مطلقة أن يؤدي إلى إهدار الأحكام القضائية  و إلى إفلات المحكوم عليه من تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بحكم بإلزامه بالنفقة و هناك حاجة عملية لقصر هذا الراي على حالة عدم صدور حكم قضائي و لكن نحن لا نملك سلطة الإفتاء فنرد علمه إلى أهله ,غير انه  و متى قلنا بهذا الرأي وحصل أن أمر الحاكم بالاستدانة فانه لوجوب قضاء النفقة  يلزم أن تحصل الاستدانة فعلا و أن تكون بمقدار الحاجة و أن تنفق في موارد النفقة المتعارفة أو المنصوص عليهم في أمر الاستدانة أو الحكم الصادر بالإلزام بالنفقة و أن يكون الصرف على احتياجات حالية و ليس للوفاء بدين استدين لأجل النفقة على الأولاد مثلا.
•	الإنفاق حسبة و شروطه و كيفية إثباته
من النقاط التي هي محل النقاش و البحث هي انه لو أنفقت الأم أو غيرها على الأولاد  مضطرة لعدم وجود من ينفق عليهم  و نوت بذلك أنها تنفق حسبة      و بنية الرجوع على أبيهم متى ما تمكنت من ذلك فهل يحق لها الرجوع عليه   أم لا ؟ نحن نميل إلى الإجابة بنعم إذ أن القواعد العامة تؤيد ذلك و لم نجد ما يفيد بحرمانها من  حق الرجوع لان الأدلة ظاهرها  عدم الشمول لهذه الحالة    و على كل حال فقولنا مجرد راي فقط مستظهر من الأدلة فالمسالة بيد القضاء      و الفقهاء لا بيدنا .
•	شرط التمسك بالطلبات 
إن دعوى الإنفاق حسبة تختلف عن دعوى الإنفاق المجردة لأنها تحتاج إلى مؤنة زائدة و هي اخص من دعوى الإنفاق المجرد 
متى سلمنا بأحقية المنفق بنية الاحتساب بالرجع على من تجب عليه النفقة فانه يجب لكي يقرر القاضي بحث الموضوع أن يثيره المدعي أو المدعى عليه و أن يتمسك به في طلباته فلا يكفي مجرد التعرض له سردا في مذكرته الدفاعية    أو الافتتاحية  
•	تحليف المنفق حسبة
•	 قد تنفق الأم على أولادها شفقة عليهم لعدم انفاق الأب أو حبا فيهم  أو قد ينفق غريب عليهم تقربا لله تعالي أو من باب الشفقة  فلكي يجوز الرجوع على الأب –متى قلنا بذلك- يجب أن يكون الإنفاق بنية الرجوع و احتسابه دينا على أبيهم و أن تكون هذه نيته قبل بدء الإنفاق او مقارنة له و أن يكون بحدود النفقة المتعارفة و أن يصرف في الموارد الضرورية  و لكن كيف لنا أن نعلم انه قد نوى ذلك؟؟ ما يظهر من أقوال أهل البيت عليهم السلام من لزوم الحلف لكل ما ينحصر دليله في ضمير المدعي و مما راينا انه يصلح  دليلا على ذلك  ما روى أن رجلا توفي عن زوجين إحداهما هاشمية و الأخرى نبطية غير انه قد طلق النبطية و كانت وفاته لدون ثلاثة اشهر و أحضرت من شهد بذلك  فأرجعهم الخليفة الثاني رضي الله عنه إلى علي عليه السلام فقضى بان تحلف المطلقة أنها لم تحض مذ طلاقها ثلاث حيضات فتحرجت النبطية من الحلف و تركت الميراث
•	 و كذلك ما روي أن الزوجين الصغيرين اذا توفي احدهما قبل البلوغ فان الزوج الآخر متى أجاز العقد بعد بلوغه يلزم بالحلف انه لم يجز العقد لأجل الميراث .. هذا و الله اعلم 
لواحق النفقة
•	النفقة بحسب الأصل عينية لا قيمية ما عدا مصروف اليد أو ما يكون من قبيل دفع رسوم الدراسة أو العلاج متى قلنا بوجوبهما.
•	المقصود بالقدرة هي القدرة العادية المتعارفة بحيث يعد في العرف          و المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه مقتدرا, و ليس المقصود بالمقدرة هو المقدرة مع تحمل المشقة غير المعتادة  و الحرج .
•	انفاق الدولة على المواطنين ليس من ضمن النفقة الشرعية و في الحقيقة هو خدمات أو مساعدات تقدمها الدولة لمواطنيها بناء على حق المواطنة        و مراعاة لعدم نقصان دخل الأسرة عن الحد الأدنى للمعيشة و تلافيا لمشاكل صحية و امنيه  ذلك انه تشير الدراسات انه عالميا من المتوقع انه بانحدار المستوى المعيشي تتدهور الصحة العامة و تتدهور المستويات الأمنية  حيث يلجأ بعض  المحتاجون للسرقة و نحوها كما تلجا بعض المحتاجات للدعارة كمصدر للكسب وغيرها من الجرائم كالإتجار في المخدرات  و جرائم النصب و الاحتيال كما يقل الاهتمام بالصحة            و متطلباتها  و يقل الحرص على التحصيل العلمي الذي من شانها رفعة الأسرة اقتصاديا و ازدياد الوعي فيها مما يحصنها عن الأمراض و عن الاحتياج و عن الانزلاق إلى عالم الإجرام
•	و مع ذلك  فقد اقحم في ساحات القضاء مطالبات مثل العلاوة الزوجية      و علاوة السكن و علاوة الغلاء بل و و بعض المكرمات الملكية بالإضافة إلى مسكن الزوجية التي توفرها الدولة للأسرة وفق شروط خاصة
•	ويلاحظ بهذا الشأن أن علاوة الغلاء هي للأسرة على أن يكون لرب الأسرة صرفها كيف شاء مما يصب في صالح الأسرة  أما العلاوة الزوجية للراتب فهي لصاحب الراتب يملكها و هو حر يصرفها كيف يشاء و إنما صرفت له باعتبارها زوجا و عليه أعباء إضافية و ليس لكي تكون للزوجة أو للأسرة أما المكرمات المخصصة للأسرة فان رب المستلم ولي عليها يصرفها في شئونها و لا يلزم بالبسط على كل لزام الأسرة بل يلزم أن ينفقها في مصالح الأسرة و لو أعطى بعضها و حرم بعضا و أعطى طرفا اكثر من الآخر     و أما منزل الزوجية المخصص من وزارة الإسكان ففي الحقيقة فانه محل إشكال شرعي كبير  اذا انه يعتبر حاليا انه مخصص للأسرة و كلمة التخصيص لا تعني الملكية  و حيث أن الملزم بالأقساط والمتعهد بدفعها هو الزوج عادة فان المفترض أن يكون المسكن ملكا له و إلا بالإضافة إلى مشكلة الميراث نكون بصدد مشكلة أخرى و هي عدم صدق مقولة أن الزوج قد وفر بيت الزوجية اذا نها مشاركة له في السكن و على قدم المساوة مما يعني انه لدى وضع هذا النظام لم يتم بحث متعلقاته الشرعية    و الله العاصم و العالم بحقائق الأمور
•	يرى بعض الفقه المالكي بحق الزوج بالتمتع بمال زوجته و حقه في منعها من التصرف في مالها بالهبة أو التبرع عما زاد عن الثلث فيه  فأما التمتع بما لا يستهلك من العين كالجلوس على الوسائد و الكراسي المملوك لها متى كانت في بيت الزوجية فان ذلك محل اتفاق مع الجعفرية لكونه مأذون فيه بالفحوى و أما التصرف بالتمتع الذي يستهلك العين فمحل نظر عند الجعفرية و يختلف باختلاف الظروف و الأوضاع و ضابطه هو الجواز متى تم إحراز الإذن باي صورة كانت  و أما المنع من التصرف فيما زاد عن ثلث مال الزوجة  فغير موجود لدى الجعفرية فللزوجة التصرف في مالها كما تشاء وقتما تشاء و بقدر ما تشاء مالم لم يكن تصرفها سفهيا        و الحالة المذكورة تمثل قانونا احدى حالات موانع الأهلية الخاصة و على كل حال فان تمتع الزوج بمال زوجته لا يعتبر نفقة و إنما هو مجرد انتفاع.
نفقات أخرى
•	لا إشكال في دخول كسوة العيد  في النفقة و كذلك كسوة محرم بالنسبة للشيعة في البحرين و يبدوا كذلك دخول اللباس الخاص بالمناسبات في النفقة و ذلك عند زوج احدى بناته أو أخواته أو أولاده فان عليه-على الأرجح- انفاق ما يلزم لكي تلبس بناته أو أولاده ما يتعارف بلبسه عند زواج الأقرباء المقربين-و الوجوب هنا يتعلق بتهيئة اللباس سواء كان استئجارا او شراء- و ربما كان كذلك مصاريف الحناء و الصالون و نحوها  بل و ربما كان كذلك أيضا ما يتعارف في المجتمع من لزوم تقديم بعض الهدايا للعروسين متى اعتبر ذلك لازما عرفا و اعتبر تركه منقصة و معيبا و يعاب على تاركه و يكون محلا للتحقير و الازدراء و المعابة ..غير أن ذلك على فرض وجوبه مشروط بالمقدرة وعدم المشقة و عدم الوقوع في الحرج
•	من -موانع الرجوع
الإنفاق بنية التقرب لله تعالى
الإنفاق لأجل الكماليات
الإنفاق بدافع الشفقة  أو المحبة
الإنفاق لأجل استمالة المنفق عليه و جلب محبته
الإنفاق لأجل استمالة غير المنفق عليه
الإنفاق لأجل القيام بعمل مهما كان صغيرا و حقيرا
الإنفاق لغايات أخرى كمن ينفق لكي يظهر بمظهر المحسنين لكسب أصوات الناخبين  أو للتسويق و الدعاية أو الإعلان كمن يملك محلا للملابس فيكسو بعض الأطفال   من اجل الدعاية أو للتخلص من المخزون ليجلب بضاعة جديدة 
الإنفاق المعوض ففي بعض الدول –مثل الولايات المحتدة الأمريكية- متى قام شخص بالإنفاق على عمل خيري أو لصالح المجتمع فانه يتم خصم مقدار ما انفقه من الضرائب المستحقة عليها
الإنفاق مع الضمان فلو قال له شخص لآخر انفق و أنا ضامن لمالك  فانه يرجع على الضامن و ليس على تجب عليه النفقة بحسب الأصل أما لو قال له من تجب عليه النفقة –الأب مثلا- انفق و أنا ضامن لمالك فلا إشكال في جواز الرجوع عليه لان الأمر في حقيقته هو استدانة و توكيل  في الإنفاق
في حال كان له الإنفاق مع حق الرجوع فانه لو اشترى شيئا بأكثر من سعر المثل – سعر السوق- ليس له الرجوع إلا بسعر السوق و لو اشتراه باقل من سعر السوق فليس له إلا الرجوع بسعر الشراء أي أن له اقل الأمرين 
الإنفاق بذون إذن من المنفق أو المحكمة أو ولي المنفق عليه متى تطلب الأمر الاستئذان.

----------


## شيخ هادي

دعوى النفقة الشرعية المستعجلة
الدعوى الشرعية المستعجلة لا تختلف عن الدعوى المستعجلة المدنية في  الأساس من حيث الشروط كوقتية التدبير المطلوب اشتراط توافر ركن الاستعجال و عدم المساس بأصل الحق لكن النقاش يقع في التفاصيل خصوصا إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار حساسية و خصوصية الدعوى الشرعية و عليه سنتناول ذلك أو بعضه في النقاط التالية:
1- الدعوى المستعجلة يشترط فيها الشرط العام لجميع الدعاوى و هو وجود المصلحة الشخصية القانونية الحالة المباشرة  و كذلك الشروط الاستبعادية الثلاثة و هي – عدم سبق الفصل في الدعوى بحكم بات- عدم حدوث الصلح بشأنها- عدم الاتفاق على التحكيم بصددها .
2- يضاف لما سبق الشروط التي ذكرناها في بداية المقال
3- استلهاما من واقع العمل في المحكمة المدنية المستعجلة فننا نفهم ان مفهوم الاستعجال يفسر تفسيرا موسعا من حيث النطاق  و هذا يعني وجود قدر  ما من التسامح بصدده و ليس تفسيرا مضيقا  
4- الأرجح عدم صحة  الاتفاق على جلب الاختصاص للمحكمة المستعجلة حيث ان إجراءات التقاضي هي من النظام العام فالاتفاق على ما يخالفها باطل .
5- المحكمة الشرعية المستعجلة  تبت في كل شان يفترض انه متعلق باختصاص المحاكم الشرعية ولكن له صفة الاستعجال سواء تعلق ذلك بنفقة ا وإثبات حالة  أو التحفظ على دليل يتعلق بواقعة هبة أو وقفية مثلا أو الاستماع إلى شهود أجانب يوشك أن يسافروا و قد شهدوا على واقعة زواج أو ولادة أو واقعة يحتمل ان تكون محل نزاع أمام القضاء الشرعي.
6- و بالنسبة لنفقة الزوجة فلا تعد الدعوى مستعجلة إذا كان للزوجة مصدر إعاشة  كأب ينفق عليها أو عمل تحصل على  راتب من وراءه
7- و عمليا يتم التعامل مع نفقة الأولاد  كنفقة إلام بمعنى انه إذا كان هناك من ينفق عليهم كالأم أو الجد فلا تحتسب الدعوى مستعجلة و لكن لنا رأي مغاير لذلك فنحن نرى أن وضع نفقة الأولاد يختلف عن وضع نفقة الزوجة لان نفقة الزوجة تستقر في ذمة الزوج فصح أن نعتبرها غير مستعجلة متى كان للزوجة مصدر إنفاق و لكن الأولاد وحيث أن النفقة لا تضمن بالتفويت  فنرى أن خوف التفويت يكفي لوحده لاعتبارها شأنا مستعجلا خصوصا مع ما ذهبنا إليه من تفسيرا مفهوم الدعوى المستعجلة مفهوما موسعا .
8- و لكن الحكم بالنفقة للأولاد أو للزوجة متوقف على مسالة أولية و هي خلو  الدعوى من نزاع على الزوجية او على البنوة  لأنه لو كان هناك منازعة حولها لوجب وقف الدعوى لحين البت في ثبوت الزوجية و البنوة من عدمه .
9- وحين نقول بالخلو من المنازعة لا نعني به الخلو المطلق و إنما أن يكون ظاهر الحال و البادي من أوراق الدعوى أن المدعية زوجة المدعى عليه و الأولاد هم أولاده لكن  رفعت الدعوى بدون إرفاق وثيقة الزوجية  و بدون شهادات الميلاد و أنكر المدعى عليه الزوجية أو الأبوة و لم يتم التقدم بالواثق او نسخة منها على الأقل  امتنع البت في هذه الدعوى حتى يفصل في مسألتي الزوجية و البنوة .
10- و في هذه الحال تطلب المحكمة من المدعية إقامة دعوى إثبات زوجية و دعوى إثبات نسب  و تنتظر المحكمة حتى يبت في تلك الدعوى قبل ان تبيت هي في دعوى نفقة الزوجية أو الأولاد . و نقصد بما سبق انه يجب أن يكون منشأ المطالبة بالنفقة ثابتا كالزوجية و البنوة أو هو البادي من ظاهر الأوراق   
 11- ومتى رفعت الدعوى المستعجلة و كان موضوعها النفقة  أو كان موضوعها طلب إجراء تحفظي ووقتي كالحجز على مال هو ميراث أو يدعى انه ميراث وجب ان تحدد المحكمة أجلا للمدعي لكي يقوم برفع دعوى الحق خلاله            و إلا  يعتبر الحكم المستعجل كأن لم يكن – هذا إذا لم يكن قد رفع دعوى الحق من قبل وذلك لكي لا يتحول الحكم المستعجل و الذي هو وقتي إلى حكم دائم
الفهرس
1-	المقدمة الإيضاحية
2-	تعريف النفقة
3-	نفقة الحق
4-	نفقة الواجب
5-	الفروق بين الحق و الواجب في النفقة
6-	موارد التماثل في النفقتين
7-	ملحوظات حول النفقة
8-	العجز الحقيقي و العجز الحكمي
9-	ضابط وجوب النفقة  
10-	حدود الإنفاق
11-	موارد صرف النفقة
12-	كيف تصرف النفقة
13-	تجاوز حدود الإنفاق 
14-	موارد صرف النفقة
15-	كيف تصرف النفقة
16-	أن النفقة لا تتصاعد طرديا
17-	مصروف اليد 
18-	نفقة ذات الحشمة:
19-	حق المنفق في الرقابة و التوجيه
20-	الحجز على النفقة
21-	المناقشة في فتوى السيستاني
22-	الإنفاق حسبة و شروطه و كيفية إثباته
23-	شرط التمسك بالطلبات
24-	تحليف المنفق حسبة
25-	لواحق النفقة
26-	نفقات أخرى
27-	من -موانع الرجوع
28-	دعوى النفقة الشرعية المستعجلة
29-	الفهرس


  و آخر د عوانا -و كذلك أولها -أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 
بحمد الله تم تدوين هذا الكتاب ليلة الجمعة الموافق 30ديسمبر عام2011م الموافق للخامس من شهر صفر لعام 1433هـ
*********************
بقلم المحامي الشيخ عبد الهادي خمدن
    للتواصــل   مكتب  رقم 12 بناية رقم 298 شارع الشيخ عيسى 330  المنامة 309 
هاتـف: 39242747   فاكس: 17242600 ص.ب 1134 sk-hadi@hotmail.com

----------

